# Leaving Canada for 3 years.......will MISS you guys..



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

title says it all leaving canada for 3 years. gonna come back when graduates highschool. till then bye guys, hopefully this site will still be the best!!!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

SAMhap said:


> title says it all leaving canada for 3 years. gonna come back when graduates highschool. till then bye guys, hopefully this site will still be the best!!!!


Best of luck and take care of yourself


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

really?! wow! safe trip, keep in contact :3


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh thats nuts! Well hope its awesome, good luck!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

See you in 3 years! 

Bye bye!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Ahh so this is why you sold off all your equipment
Well have fun and hope to see you soon


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks guys. hopefully i will stay in contact with u guys. good night.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

sometimes parents can be confusing. they changed their mind. i am not leaving anymore. back into GTAA again. ye buddy........


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

SAMhap said:


> sometimes parents can be confusing. they changed their mind. i am not leaving anymore. back into GTAA again. ye buddy........


Then.....!!! Welcome back buddy!!! Hah! Ull have to get to setup a new tank again!


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

ya setting up some 65 talls today. will catch up soon.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

SAMhap said:


> sometimes parents can be confusing. they changed their mind. i am not leaving anymore. back into GTAA again. ye buddy........


WOW Sam. Hope you're happy to stay. 
Too bad you sold off all your stuff and now have to start all over again.
--
Paul


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> WOW Sam. Hope you're happy to stay.
> Too bad you sold off all your stuff and now have to start all over again.
> --
> Paul


sometimes parents just cant make up their mind. 
i have to start all over again..........


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Its always fun starting out again though. Things to look forward to!


----------

